

Marbella (South Spain) - tech entrepreneurs meetup - mauriciomorales
http://www.meetup.com/Marbella-Entrepreneurs/
Marbella is a great place to live, and it can be great for hacking and business. This meetup connects the community.<p>&quot;This is a group for anyone interested in internet businesses, entrepreneurship, startups, investment, and last but not least, for those who are interested in having fun while meeting great international people. We love sharing both successes and failures.&quot;
======
mauriciomorales
Do you know more events like this one?

